
Show HN: Moving Minds – Shaolin Kung Fu for the Startupper's Life - Moving-Minds
https://hn1.movingminds.academy/
======
Moving-Minds
Hi everybody we've created this online course based on the ancient practices
of Shaolin Kung Fu but geared towards our contemporary lives and problems.

We think it can help the startupper's life (and beyond) because:

\- trains both Body and Mind together in less than 10 minutes a day > no more
need for an app for fitness and another for meditation

\- through quick exercises it trains your focus, discipline and resilience,
all qualities that will help you perform better at work

\- it was created with love by startuppers with our own need in mind

\- the "Meditation in Motion" is a practice that will enhance the quality of
your life across the board: improve Body, Mind and Spirit to lead a more
fulfilling life and become your best self

Let us know what you think and if you have any suggestions for us. thanks the
Moving Minds Team

------
siestetix
wow it seems really a cool approach! I've always though that running a company
requires a "monkish" life: you need to be very disciplined in your life to be
successful. This could be an interesting way to improve it.

